# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  طریقه پاک کردن لاگ در SQL Server

## sg.programmer

سلام من از طریق Sql Server Management به یک Sql Server گه بر روی یک سیستم دیگر قرار دارد متصل میشوم. حالا به چه دستوری میتونم لاگ های که بر روی سیستم دیگری هست را پاک کنم؟
تشکر

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با سلام
منظوز از Log چیه؟ چند نوع مختلف Log در SQL Server داریم. شما کدوم رو میخواهی پاک کنی؟؟؟

----------


## sg.programmer

سلام تشکر آقای صادقیان
منظور لاگ ای که ورود و خروج لاگین شده ها و کارهای که کاربر با دیتابیس انجام داده را در خودش ذخیره میکنه هست که فکر کنم در این لاگ ذخیره بشه؟

آیا در لاگ های دیگری هم ذخیره میشه؟
لاگ های دیگر چه چیزهای هستند؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

با استفاده از دستور _Sp_cycle_errorLog_ میتونید اینکارو انجام بدید.در این لاگ تمام اتفاقات و خطاهایی که در سطح سرور رخ میده لاگ میشه.

----------


## sg.programmer

تشکر آقای صادقیان
 ولی این دستور تمام اتفاقات را حذف نکرد؟؟؟؟
حتی لاگ های چند روز قبل بازهم وجود دارند؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

این دستور فایل فوق رو بسته و یک فایل جدید باز میکنه. شما میتونید به مسیر فایلهای لاگ رفته و فایل فوق رو دستی حذف کنید.

----------


## sg.programmer

> این دستور فایل فوق رو بسته و یک فایل جدید باز میکنه. شما میتونید به مسیر فایلهای لاگ رفته و فایل فوق رو دستی حذف کنید.


تشکر مهندس چون دسترسی به سرور امکان پذیر نیست می خوام با دستور اطلاعات راپاک کنم

----------


## hamed225566

> این دستور فایل فوق رو بسته و یک فایل جدید باز میکنه. شما میتونید به مسیر فایلهای لاگ رفته و فایل فوق رو دستی حذف کنید.



سلام مهندس
وقت بخیر
میشه بفرمایید مسیر فایلی که لاگ های sql در اون ذخیره میشه کجاست که ما دستی پاک کنیم. باتشکر  :متفکر:

----------


## slm123123

مهندس جااااااااااان میشه راهنمایی کنی دیقا منم مشکل حامد و دارمپروانه بهره برداری - جواز تاسیس - جواز تاسیس

----------

